

Keeping watch: How Pebble uses Keen IO’s analytics - fredsters_s
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/05/30/keeping-watch-pebble-uses-keen-ios-analytics-track-buy-use-smartwatch/

======
neom
Been super impressed with Keen, their analytics platform is the right level of
abstraction and control, very impressive and not surprising that companies
like pebble are using them in a big way.

